# Why was the F85 discontinued for 2010?



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I was looking at the Felt website and noticed that they now have an image of the Felt F95 Team Issue for this year. This year is has a rather subtle scheme compared to the '09 
F95. What really surprised me was that they used the F95 again instead of the F85. They probably could've sold a ton of them had they kept the 105-equipped F85 and used this color scheme. I have to say, it looks classy this time around. Does anyone know why the F85 was axed? It leaves little for us aluminum fans to work with? The F75 is a nice bike but with the carbon rear, I might as well keep my FA and F55. I just want a 100% aluminum framed bike and Felt no longer makes one with a 10 speed drivetrain. My heart is pretty much set on another Felt due to the F-Series being a perfect fit out of the box, but this dilemna is leaving me to look at other brands.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> I was looking at the Felt website and noticed that they now have an image of the Felt F95 Team Issue for this year. This year is has a rather subtle scheme compared to the '09
> F95. What really surprised me was that they used the F95 again instead of the F85. They probably could've sold a ton of them had they kept the 105-equipped F85 and used this color scheme. I have to say, it looks classy this time around. Does anyone know why the F85 was axed? It leaves little for us aluminum fans to work with? The F75 is a nice bike but with the carbon rear, I might as well keep my FA and F55. I just want a 100% aluminum framed bike and Felt no longer makes one with a 10 speed drivetrain. My heart is pretty much set on another Felt due to the F-Series being a perfect fit out of the box, but this dilemna is leaving me to look at other brands.


With the big price drop on the F75 there was not much room to continue the F85.

Glad to hear there is still a spot in the line up for this bike for some though, perhaps we'll reintroduce it in the future.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks. I did notice the difference in the price of the F75. I'll just stick with what I have and hopefully an all aluminum 10-speed model will pop up in the future.


----------

